
Show HN: HN front page trends of the past decade - nvbn
https://nvbn.github.io/hn-past-decade/
======
totaldude87
Nicely done, i was trying to compare languages , but every time i choose "c++"
it hangs...

~~~
nvbn
Messed up topics encoding a bit, now it should work -
[https://nvbn.github.io/hn-past-
decade/?res=Q&kws=c%2B%2B](https://nvbn.github.io/hn-past-
decade/?res=Q&kws=c%2B%2B)

